# Goodnight my little best friend



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

So tonight we had to rush our beautiful boy to the emergency vets. He’s been in fine health and we’ve been preparing for our pending emigration.  I’d just cut out a photo to put in his pet passport (there’s a place for a photo so thought why not).

He’d been his usually snuggly bug and had decided to go and lie in his duvet box with the little foam mattress and duvet I’d made  (he decided it was now his box on the arrival of our new duvet), he got up and yowled and walked across the lounge with a back leg trailing, he went and hid in the bookcase and we coaxed him out gently and both legs had gone and his breathing had got very rattly.

We rushed him to the emergency vet and they told us his heart was failing and they expected it was a blood clot cutting off the circulation to his back legs, he had a significant amount of fluid in his lungs. 

We had to let him go, she explained there were things that could be tried but the prognosis was poor, there wasn’t hesitation in our decision, they can’t fix it and he’s in so much pain.  Unfortunately, he bit right through my finger whilst I was trying to comfort him on the way to the vets (he then proceeded to chew at the bars of the cage he was in), so I had a vet too, have to go for antibiotics to A&E first thing. 

He has been by my side for 9 years, I end up carrying him around the house on my hip like a small child if he’s been lying on me and I need to get up as he doesn’t want to get off me. Without fail, wherever he is in the house, if I went to the downstairs loo he’d be in there like a shot as he hated doors being pushed to (or worst closed!), if he’d been out in the garden he’d come back in the house and shout until I called his name and he’d run and find me.  Dare to sit on the sofa with feet on the coffee table and he’d be on your legs until all feeling went (he was 7.5kgs). 

He’s passed every annual health check with no issues and every vet has fallen in love with him and the vet nurses have cuddled him amazed at his enormous feet (everything about him was big) to his incredibly fluffy tail. 

I can’t believe he has gone. Not sure I know how I will cope without him. Hubby goes away tomorrow back abroad, so I’m all alone again. We’ve had a horrific few months as our young grandson was taken off life support and sent home to die and we are waiting every day for a phone call. We are in the middle of a house sale and pending emigration. 

Sorry for the rant, my mental health is feeling so fragile and to lose my best little bud has made me feel so helpless. 

A heartfelt hug to everyone who has lost someone special recently. xx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 June 2020)

Oh no I'm really sorry to hear this, it's awful.  It sounds like you made the right decision to let him go but I know it doesn't make it any easier (I went through this in September).  It sounds like he had a lovely life with you.  Sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Woodsy94 (10 June 2020)

No words.... other than I’m truly sorry for your loss, plus the heartache that you must be going though with your grandson.. big hugs, be kind to yourself.... x


----------



## View (10 June 2020)

Oh so sorry to read this.  You are having a horrendous time of it, so please be kind to yourself.


----------



## Archangel (10 June 2020)

I'm so sorry.  What a lovely boy - he had a lovely life with you. Big hugs - you just have so much to deal with at the moment.


----------



## Amymay (10 June 2020)

I’m so sorry. He was obviously so loved xx


----------



## Rumtytum (10 June 2020)

So sorry for you - the loss, pain and grief.  You have so much to deal with. Sending a big virtual hug.


----------



## OldNag (10 June 2020)

I am so sorry xx


----------



## tiahatti (10 June 2020)

I am so sorry to hear this. He looks so beautiful in your photo.


----------



## SashaBabe (10 June 2020)

So sorry.   He was a beautiful cat.  Terribly sad to read about your grandson.  Sending huge virtual hug  x


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 June 2020)

Oh poor you, what a beautiful cat, what a wonderful life he had with you, and what a big hole he must leave behind in your life. I' m so sorry for your loss, and I'm so sorry to hear that things are the way they are with your grandson. 
Lots of {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}, and I hope that at least your finger heals as quickly as possible.


----------



## meleeka (10 June 2020)

What a beautiful boy he was.  So sorry to read this x


----------



## Roxylola (10 June 2020)

What a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss, much love to you


----------



## HashRouge (10 June 2020)

Oh I'm so so sorry, he looks like such a beautiful cat xx


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I’ve ended up going to two different A&Es as my GP refused to prescribe antibiotics (said it was too high risk for her to treat!), couldn’t park at the first A&E so feeling a bit frazzled. It is lovely to see your kind words as I’ve never felt so alone no hubby has gone back. Thank god I have the horses and our other little cat (his sister), to keep me going. She’s so different from him it’s like having a teenager in the house, sleeps all day, just wants feeding and affection is very rare. Milo was a legend, he was a “be more dog” type cat, played fetch, always wanted to be with you, came for walks around the fields with us. He’s buried under his favourite tree in the field, near the bunny warren that always fascinated him so much. x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry  he sounded the best!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 June 2020)

He will leave a big void in your life.  Give yourself time to grieve.  I hope your friends and family will be kind and understanding.❤️


----------



## ycbm (10 June 2020)

You are absolutely going through the wars at the moment,  aren't you?  So sorry about your cat and your grandson 

.


----------



## Shady (10 June 2020)

Oh goodness this has really upset me. I am so sorry. What an awful thing to happen on top of all the other worries in your life.
Such a beautiful cat too . RIP lovely Milo. xxxxxxxx


----------



## TPO (10 June 2020)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Umbongo (10 June 2020)

How horrible for this to have happened, on top of such a stressful time for you and your family, I am so sorry for your loss 

If it is any consolation; I have seen this in quite a few cats over the years, it is always very sudden and euthanasia is really the only option. You did the right thing and released him of his pain quickly. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Mrs B (10 June 2020)

Oh no! What an awful shock for you - awful at any time but especially right now. I am so sorry ... Sleep tight, Milo x


----------



## Errin Paddywack (10 June 2020)

What a beautiful cat he was.  So sorry to hear about this. We lost one the same way, fine one minute, jumped on the couch and then yowled, couldn't move his back legs.  He was only 8.  Vet said it was an iliac thrombosis, he was put down straight away.  The shock was horrific.
Losing such a lovely cuddly people cat is so hard.  Take care of yourself and I hope things improve for you.


----------



## Blanche (10 June 2020)

So sorry for all that you are going through at the moment with your grandson and your cat. Big hugs. RIP puss cat.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (10 June 2020)

I am so sorry -he was indeed a gorgeous looking boy. RIP beautiful big puss cat.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

ycbm said:



			You are absolutely going through the wars at the moment,  aren't you?  So sorry about your cat and your grandson 

.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks YCBM, it certainly feels like that. You’ve had a tough time of late and I hope brighter days are ahead for everyone. x


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

Umbongo said:



			How horrible for this to have happened, on top of such a stressful time for you and your family, I am so sorry for your loss 

If it is any consolation; I have seen this in quite a few cats over the years, it is always very sudden and euthanasia is really the only option. You did the right thing and released him of his pain quickly. Look after yourself xxx
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, thank you for your post, that has helped enormously knowing there really wasn’t anything that could be done. It’s the speed of it that has been the worst thing as he was happily snoozing on me moments before he jumped off to get in his duvet box.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			What a beautiful cat he was.  So sorry to hear about this. We lost one the same way, fine one minute, jumped on the couch and then yowled, couldn't move his back legs.  He was only 8.  Vet said it was an iliac thrombosis, he was put down straight away.  The shock was horrific.
Losing such a lovely cuddly people cat is so hard.  Take care of yourself and I hope things improve for you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I’m so sorry for your loss as well. He was a real snug bug.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh no I'm really sorry to hear this, it's awful.  It sounds like you made the right decision to let him go but I know it doesn't make it any easier (I went through this in September).  It sounds like he had a lovely life with you.  Sending lots of hugs xxx
		
Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss too. He has had a very good 9 years with us and I’m a huge softy, I used to tell him every now and then when I was putting him to bed (sleeps in the boot room with the boiler), the story about how we found him at the caretaker’s house of a lovely church in Lytham, their cat had unexpectedly had kittens and we went to find a kitten as a companion for our older cat we had at the time and hubby chose Milo as when we stepped into their kitchen this little bundle of fluff jumped on his trainer and went for a ride around the kitchen. Little did we know the tiny bundle of fluff would grow into a very solid 7.6kg cat.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

BeckyFlowers said:



			He will leave a big void in your life.  Give yourself time to grieve.  I hope your friends and family will be kind and understanding.❤️
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, everyone has been so kind, everyone that knows us knows our animals are all part of the family and we may never have any spare money but they have a wonderful life with lots of love, kindness and compassion.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

Shady said:



			Oh goodness this has really upset me. I am so sorry. What an awful thing to happen on top of all the other worries in your life.
Such a beautiful cat too . RIP lovely Milo. xxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, we are thinking we are surely due some good luck soon (sorry if that means anyone else takes up our bad luck). x


----------



## SEL (10 June 2020)

I am so sorry - what a horrible shock. That's tragic about your grandson, you really are having a tough time xx


----------



## Ownedby4horses (10 June 2020)

Thank you so much everyone, I’ve been trying to reply to everyone but it’s hard as I’m on my phone, if I have missed you then please know I am so very grateful for you taking the time to post, you are all giving me so much comfort. x


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 June 2020)

so sorry but at least it was quick for him, just the awful shock for you. treasure the memories of your big boy, hugs xx


----------



## claret09 (10 June 2020)

beautiful boy. so sorry


----------



## Tihamandturkey (10 June 2020)

So sorry for your loss - run free Milo 🌈


----------



## scats (11 June 2020)

So sorry for your loss.  What a gorgeous boy he was xx


----------



## julesjoy (11 June 2020)

So sorry to hear this, your love for him shines through.


----------



## Quigleyandme (11 June 2020)

So sorry for your sorrows x


----------



## Chappie (11 June 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a magnificent fellow Milo was, I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you. So sorry about your grandson too, thinking of you x x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 June 2020)

RIP Milo. We lost one suddenly. 

I hope things turn around for you soon. (HUGS)


----------



## paddy555 (11 June 2020)

what a sad story and what an absolutely gorgeous cat he was. I just adore big hairy cats. So very very sorry and RIP Milo, so sorry as well about your grandson. What a dreadful time you are having.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (12 June 2020)

A huge thank you to everyone that has taken the time to reply. It is helping me massively.

Today I went and sat in the rain next to the spot where he is buried as I was so upset.  I was thinking I can’t wait to move out of the house as there’s too many memories here and I keep looking for him and I now realise just what a snuggly bug he was as I seem to have so much more time, as he was always needing me for something (food, snuggles, to go out, to come back in, or just picking up all his long fluff that seemed to always be everywhere despite my frequent grooming). 

So, I was feeling a little brighter and haven’t cried my heart out for about half an hour and got a phone call to say the house sale chain has collapsed. Our lovely, lovely buyer has lost her buyer. So, we are back to square one. It’s the second buyer we’ve had now (first buyer suddenly announced 8 weeks into the sale that they wanted to sell their own house, so we had to go with another buyer). 

I’m absolutely gutted as the family buying it are so so lovely and we desperately want them to buy it. Fingers crossed they can get a new buyer. 

Not a great time for viewings to start again and I will miss going around after a viewing and finding an enormous lump under the bed covers (Milo used to hide under the bed covers when a stranger came in the house!), goodness knows what people viewing thought it was. 

If anyone can send us some good luck that would be so appreciated. x


----------



## paddy555 (12 June 2020)

Ownedby4horses said:



			A huge thank you to everyone that has taken the time to reply. It is helping me massively.

Today I went and sat in the rain next to the spot where he is buried as I was so upset.  I was thinking I can’t wait to move out of the house as there’s too many memories here and I keep looking for him and I now realise just what a snuggly bug he was as I seem to have so much more time, as he was always needing me for something (food, snuggles, to go out, to come back in, or just picking up all his long fluff that seemed to always be everywhere despite my frequent grooming).

So, I was feeling a little brighter and haven’t cried my heart out for about half an hour and got a phone call to say the house sale chain has collapsed. Our lovely, lovely buyer has lost her buyer. So, we are back to square one. It’s the second buyer we’ve had now (first buyer suddenly announced 8 weeks into the sale that they wanted to sell their own house, so we had to go with another buyer).

I’m absolutely gutted as the family buying it are so so lovely and we desperately want them to buy it. Fingers crossed they can get a new buyer.

Not a great time for viewings to start again and I will miss going around after a viewing and finding an enormous lump under the bed covers (Milo used to hide under the bed covers when a stranger came in the house!), goodness knows what people viewing thought it was.

If anyone can send us some good luck that would be so appreciated. x
		
Click to expand...

sending you some good luck. You have had a rotten time, hope it improves.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (12 June 2020)

Lots of {{{{{{good luck selling houses vibes}}}}}}, I hope it works out as quickly as possible, somehow.
Even though he have left a big, painful hole in your life, he's also given you lots of wonderful memories, that I'm sure you wouldn't want to be without. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## HufflyPuffly (12 June 2020)

Sending you all the luck 💞


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 June 2020)

lots of luck being sent your way,  fingers crossed they get another buyer soon..


----------



## EllenJay (12 June 2020)

so sorry to readthis😢 snugglycats are the best, but you gave him a wonderful Life xx


----------

